# Playstation Vita



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2014)

*Notable Exclusives:*


Danganronpa Another Episode: Ultra Despair Girls
Demon Gaze
Dynasty Warriors Next
Freedom Wars
Gravity Rush
Hotaru no Nikki
Hyperdevotion Noire: Goddess Black Heart
Hyperdimension Neptunia U: Action Unleashed
Hyperdimension Neptunia: Producing Perfection
Killzone: Mercenary
LittleBigPlanet PS Vita
Moe Chronicle
Murasaki Baby
Operation Abyss: New Tokyo Legacy
Oreshika: Tainted Bloodlines


Phantasy Star Nova
Resistance: Burning Skies
Ridge Racer 2011
Senran Kagura Shinovi Versus
Shinobido 2: Revenge of Zen
Silent Hill: Book of Memories
Sorcery Saga: Curse of the Great Curry God
Soul Sacrifice Delta
Super Monkey Ball: Banana Splitz
Super Stardust Delta
Touch My Katamari
Uncharted: Golden Abyss
Unit 13
Wipeout 2048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2014)

Khris said:


> Tearaway?



I'll read up on it.


In the mean time, I'm going to get P3P since I've played and beaten Persona 3 FES and Persona 4 a couple of times over for PS2, but never had a chance to play the P3P version. Plus it might be interesting choosing the female MC. 

I'll probably be knee deep in Persona for the next few months (P4 Golden, P3P and Persona Q)

I'll also have Borderlands 2 and Playstation All Stars which I got when it was free on PS+ a little while ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

If you decide to get it, wait for the unfolded version.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2014)

Congrats on the Vita. 

Games I would recommend picking up: 

Persona 4 Golden
Uncharted: Golden Abyss
Freedom Wars
Tearaway
Gravity Rush
Danganronpa 1 & 2


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 25, 2014)

Tales of Hearts R as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2014)

Got Freedom Wars, Tales of Hearts R, and Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1 this Christmas.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2014)

Huh, for some reason I always thought you had a Vita already, Kira.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Huh, for some reason I always thought you had a Vita already, Kira.



Nope, been railing against the Vita for over a year here due to the ridiculous price of their memory cards, but finally caved in after seeing the 32GB memory card and Vita system on sale. Sure, the memory card was still over priced but I didn't think it would be any cheaper. Plus, I didn't have to spend any cash on the Vita system since my little sister unexpectedly bought it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2014)

Fam got me a Vita for Christmas. Time to weeb super hard. Any recommendations, anyone? So far all i got is Shinovi Versus and Borderlands 2 (incidentally, anyone want a voucher? I've got no interest in the game).


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 25, 2014)

Read the same recommendations from above, Shirker. 

And a Plus subscription is a must as well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me when buying Mario Kart 8. Ended up giving my extra copy to my brother as a gift. So all worked out for me. I would just try to return it or gift it to a friend. 

I totally forgot Tales of Hearts R came out last month. Now I have to pick it up. 

And yes, Playstation Plus subscription is a necessity when owning a Vita. Great games are given out for free every month.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2014)

It' great seeing Vita and PS3 back up and running. Finally got the chance to download Borderlands 2, Persona 3 Portable and Playstation All Stars. 

I've played and enjoyed Persona 3 FES and Persona 4 (PS2 versions) and wanted to try P3P with the female MC. So far, I noticed the animated scenes were cut out and instead of physically moving around with your character, you essentially use a cursor to navigate a room. A bit disappointing but it's a PSP game, so I wasn't expecting much. Still, I'm looking forward to seeing how different the interactions are with certain characters given the gender of the MC. 

I'll probably get to Borderlands 2, Playstation AllStars and Persona 4 Golden tomorrow. I still have Persona Q paused on my 3DS. About to start the 2nd Dungeon Boss battle


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2014)

Brandon Heat said:


> Same thing happened to me when buying Mario Kart 8. Ended up giving my extra copy to my brother as a gift. So all worked out for me. I would just try to return it or gift it to a friend.



Most of my friends have 3DS. My little sister is an avid Vita player but doesn't like RPGs (pokemon being the one exception). I'll figure somethng out. There's bound to be a Vita player who likes RPGs and *doesn't* have a copy of Persona 4 yet 



> And yes, Playstation Plus subscription is a necessity when owning a Vita. Great games are given out for free every month.



Most definitely. I've been a PS+ subscriber for over 2 years now and it's a great value for my PS3 and in time my PS4. I wish I claimed more Vita games during that time. I honestly didn't think I'd ever get a Vita and now I'm regretting it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm looking at the Vita, really has some nice RPG's, I think I'll pick it up early March.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2015)

Re;birth 2 just came out you know.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Re;birth 2 just came out you know.



Exactly, I'm not sure I can wait for the PC version.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2015)

I bought re;birth 1 on Steam as well so I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> I bought re;birth 1 on Steam as well so I'm with you on that one.



Yeah, after finishing it completely I already feel like my life is lacking without it! 

Plus there's that Tales game, another JRPG I never had the opportunity to ever play. 

I just want re;birth 2 now! 



Re;birth 3 is also guaranteed to come on Vita and not yet on PC so I might as well play it safe.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2015)

Man, that lost dimension game looks awesome, I hope they localize Tokyo Xanadu... that looks good too. 

I can't believe they didn't give us Phantasy Star Nova, dumbass SEGA, I fucking bought the PSP because of Phantasy Star Online 2 and put like 250++++ hours into it!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2015)

Decided to buy Atelier Ayesha Plus: The Alchemist of Dusk while waiting for the Arland Plus Trilogy (Rorona, Totori, and Meruru) to go on sale again. Gotta say, this game is great so far. And the characters are super adorable.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 22, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Decided to buy Atelier Ayesha Plus: The Alchemist of Dusk while waiting for the Arland Plus Trilogy (Rorona, Totori, and Meruru) to go on sale again. Gotta say, this game is great so far. And the characters are super adorable.



I'm considering one of them as my second game.. but Totori is out here already. 

Thanks for waking me up to the other one though, Game Stop's game page sucks and fails to show some games lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm considering one of them as my second game.. but Totori is out here already.
> 
> Thanks for waking me up to the other one though, Game Stop's game page sucks and fails to show some games lol.



I'm not entirely sure, but I think some of the enhanced "Plus" versions on Vita might only be available on PSN. I also tried looking for some of them with Google and was met with a brick wall.

I'd go with Ayesha, that's what I did. Ayesha is the first game in its trilogy (chronologically, not sure about release date), but the other two games in its trilogy haven't gotten their Vita versions yet.

But I've heard that the Arland Trilogy gets major discounts during Japanese holidays like Golden Week, so I decided to bide my time with Ayesha until the others go on sale.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 22, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Some of them don't have physical copies. Not that I mind digital. As long as I get to play it somehow, I'm okay.



Heck, all I know is I'm making the right choice splurging for the 16 gig card. I know I want to play every Atelier game they shoot out onto the Vita.  

My excitement is barely contained, 8 more days till I can go buy me some delishus JRPG's! 

After a bit of math it looks like I can pick up Ys Celceta too, if I go for the standard edition.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 31, 2015)

Got mah Vita! With Persona 4, FF X-2 HD, and Tales of R!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2015)

Awesome!  Check out all the other good JRPGs eventually as well.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 31, 2015)

I will, got plenty of plans, just not the funds obviously.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 4, 2015)

Holy fuck... Teddie is annoying as hell in P4G. They really should give you the options of having him die in several ways... both by your hand and by circumstance. 

Or at least give you the options to say fuck off and go back to the tv world you annoying fuck. 

I can scarcely believe it but he actually got severely more annoying as the game's progressed.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 4, 2015)

I recently bought a Retro City Rampage Limited Edition cause I regret missing the PS4 version. Not sure if I will ever touch that but at least I have a rare Vita collectible.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 4, 2015)

Funny, the one game outside of JRPG's I looked at was Gravity Rush. I don't even know about that game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2015)

Wake me up when Dancing all night is out in the states.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 4, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wake me up when Dancing all night is out in the states.



Unless there's something other than dancing, I'll pass. Never did like rhythm games. 

Seriously though, I'm gonna puke up the contents of my guts next time I hear Teddy say a word and replace it with bear... 

Oh my fucking god... I hate him, I want him to die.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 4, 2015)

All I have is a PS Vita TV, so I want the Persona 4 DAN Vita as my real Vita.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 5, 2015)

I wanted that P4G special edition but of course the ones left are like 200 dollars, NOPE!


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 5, 2015)

I would bite if I had a little money to spare.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 5, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> I would bite if I had a little money to spare.



Gee if I was gonna pay 370 for just the system and the game special edition and then the mandatory memory card... which I bought the 16 gig for 40.. I might as well have bought a PS3 and caught up on all the JRPG's I missed on there.  

I'd say PS4 but fuck that, Bloodborne is the only game on there I'm mildly interested in and even then I'll probably just get my ass handed to me like DMC till I learn the basics then put it away and never truly master it. 

I get bored too quickly to master those types of games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Unless there's something other than dancing, I'll pass. Nevery did like rhythm games.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm gonna puke up the contents of my guts next time I hear Teddy say a word and replace it with bear...
> 
> Oh my fucking god... I hate him, I want him to die.


So you can bearly take it?


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 6, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you can bearly take it?



I WILL DESTROY YOU!


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 6, 2015)

Holy shit... some of Yukiko's dialogue hit home so hard I was left fucking shocked... 

I think I learned a life lesson from this game...


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I forgot about this handheld.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 6, 2015)

It's a slice of JRPG heaven!


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2015)

I can bearly believe it


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 6, 2015)

The World said:


> I can bearly believe it



I see there are people around here looking to get CUT!


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 13, 2015)

Geez, I started playing FFX-2 HD.. Teddie has been replaced by Wakka. 

Damn it Japan... stop making unbearable characters! 

I wonder who will replace Wakka when I move on to Tales of R...


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 22, 2015)

Oooo, Tales of Hearts R was super enjoyable too. I dumped Kor as my main for Kohaku as soon as I was able though, I like the feel of her combos better, Kor's are a bit too wild imo.  

Worth a newgame plus I think!


----------



## Milliardo (May 4, 2015)

what are the top vita games coming out this year?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 4, 2015)

Milliardo said:


> what are the top vita games coming out this year?



Hard to say "top" is subjective.


----------



## Milliardo (May 4, 2015)

ok how bout in your opinion then?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2015)

Milliardo said:


> ok how bout in your opinion then?



Lost Dimension 

Atlus had Dungeon Travelers 2 coming out, that looks good. 

Hyperdimension Neptunia 3.  

Are what I'm looking at. 

I'd like to see Tokyo Xanadu localized too... that'd be nice. 

I'm pretty picky though you might find more if you looked at the list yourself.


----------



## Milliardo (May 5, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Lost Dimension
> 
> Atlus had Dungeon Travelers 2 coming out, that looks good.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot i will look into each one of them. 

i just bought a vita so i needed some games to look into. again i appreciate your help friend.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2015)

Milliardo said:


> thanks a lot i will look into each one of them.
> 
> i just bought a vita so i needed some games to look into. again i appreciate your help friend.



If you just bought it there's a lot more then that, I thought you merely wanted 2015 games. 

Yw though.


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2015)

Funny how I haven't played Re;birth 2 yet on PS Vita but the game is almost coming out on Steam. 

Well, I got it for the pretty CE but still. I guess having the game on the go can be good.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Funny how I haven't played Re;birth 2 yet on PS Vita but the game is almost coming out on Steam.
> 
> Well, I got it for the pretty CE but still. I guess having the game on the go can be good.



Same here, I'll wait for Steam ones, I mean R2 comes out in 14 days so y'know.


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2015)

Nah I said I bought it yet it's still sealed.  

I don't want to sell it but at the same time I want to. Extra cash is nice but CE with no game, I don't like that.  

I guess I will keep it though, an open it if I need to Neptunia on the go.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Nah I said I bought it yet it's still sealed.
> 
> I don't want to sell it but at the same time I want to. Extra cash is nice but CE with no game, I don't like that.
> 
> I guess I will keep it though, an open it if I need to Neptunia on the go.



Oh derp. I was fighting with the idea until they came out with the release date and I found I could wait a bit more.


----------



## Milliardo (May 13, 2015)

gosh I just love vita now. i wish i would have bought one years back. 

persona 4 golden is an amazing game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 16, 2015)

So you can't play physical PSP games on this right? My PSP is biting the dust so I figured I might get a Vita (ToHR and Golden mostly) but if I can't play my  PSP games then...


----------



## Jeff (May 16, 2015)

Yeah you can't


----------



## Nep Nep (May 16, 2015)

Milliardo said:


> gosh I just love vita now. i wish i would have bought one years back.
> 
> persona 4 golden is an amazing game.



Isn't it? I've got 140 hours in! I can't get enough... and the story really pulls at the heart too. 

Took me on a roller coaster of every emotion. 

No joke, that game will change your life.


----------



## Jeff (May 17, 2015)

Kyokkai what is your favorite song from the soundtrack?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 17, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Kyokkai what is your favorite song from the soundtrack?



Tie between Reach out to the Truth and the song that plays in Paradise.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 17, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Yeah you can't



Thx, but seriously Sony? Welp, gonna remod my psp to play bootleg games then.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 3, 2015)

Today I'm a proud owner of a PS Vita.

I can now play all the non-PS TV titles.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2015)

We're getting a new EDF for the Vita.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 3, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We're getting a new EDF for the Vita.



A new... whut whut whut?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Honestly what pisses me off more than anything is the fact that sony continues to push proprietary memory cards at retarded prices rather than just use microSD like everyone else.

I might have gotten a Vita by now if it wasn't for that.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 2, 2015)

I know that pain. Shit, my 32gb is already all filled up and I don't really feel like upgrading to a 64gb, I guess I gotta delete some games, smh.

Also, I should be getting Persona 4 Dancing All Night Disco Edition this Saturday, so that should be fun. Played it in Japanese but I wanted to understand the story, and I love Persona 4.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We're getting a new EDF for the Vita.



Definitely playing that once it hits. I enjoyed 4 all the way through and barely played 4.1 in Japanese since I didn't want to replay all the levels, and alone. Wasted money on that one. Oh well.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 3, 2015)

Talk about dead.

Binding of Isaac Rebirth is an awesome game and a perfect fit for the Vita. Would recommend it for sure.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 10, 2016)

So uh...Anyone still playing the vita ?


----------



## melanoid (Feb 9, 2016)

I sold mine, is still there any games being developed for this console.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pissed cause i though portable ops was playable on the vita; its not, but at least i have a psp though its broke as fuck and buttons are coming off of it.

Metal Gear sale for PS consoles on PSN store fyi.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Apr 10, 2016)

Mega Man Legends 2 has just been released as a PSN Classic and PS Vita game

GO AND BUY IT NOW!!!﻿


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2016)

If only dem jrpgs got an english release.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2016)

Trails of Cold Steel 2 is coming up on Vita. Pretty much still got mine for that x} and I'll never get bored of replaying P4G either. 

Atelier Sophie is out too.


----------

